# Hot Barcelona



## Winbuks (Sep 20, 2004)

I visited Barcelona, augustus -'04 & -'05. (re-edited)

1. -> 2004









2. 









3. Sagrada Familia









4.









5. -> 2005









6.









7. Las Arenas









8.









9.









10. I was not alone









11.









12. View to the west









13. Parc Gruell









14.









15.









16. Sagrada









17.









18.









19.









20. la Ramblas









21.









22.









23.









24. Statue Colombus (not Napoleon)









25. Torra Agbar









26.









27.









28.









29.









That's Hot :banana:


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Fantastic pictures kay: I've been in Barcelona in April.. it was amazing, great city!!


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like the Gherking building in London but taller.


----------



## Pendergast (Jan 4, 2006)

The man in the statue in the photo number 24 is Columbus (Cristobal Colon) not Napoleon.


----------



## Winbuks (Sep 20, 2004)

Stupid me :bash:


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

your 28 pic is fantastic : Torre Agbar with Sagrada Familia in the reflex !!
I was in Barcelona in october and loved it !


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Wonderful pics of a wonderful city! Visca Barcelona!


----------



## RGV (Apr 27, 2006)

Love the photos and the city.

This one is my favorite.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Wonderful photos of my home city!
kay:
Dank U wel, Winbuks!!
:wink2:


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

RGV said:


> Love the photos and the city.
> 
> This one is my favorite.


I wonder why :lol:

What a beautiful city, thanks for the photos.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

RGV said:


> Love the photos and the city.
> 
> This one is my favorite.


I was just about to post the very same thing!


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

LOVE BARCELONA.

Went there last March and fell in love with it. Of all the cities in Europe, it's my favorite. Been spending the last year telling everyone I know to go there. Talked two coworkers into going, and taking my parents back there in July. CAN'T WAIT

What's the average weather there in July? I looked it up and it didn't seem unbearably hot. Is there a high heat index or humidity? We're from the midwest USA, so we're pretty well prepared for anything.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! Nice pics!!


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

fantastic! i love it!


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

awesome city!
Thanx for sharing!


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

That town is fantastic, one of my favourite in the world. I've been there only once though...


----------



## brunob (Sep 11, 2002)

It's very hard not to like it. Even after repeatedly visiting. It's alive... so alive!


----------



## Met (Sep 4, 2003)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
Great picks!


Chicagoago said:


> What's the average weather there in July? I looked it up and it didn't seem unbearably hot. Is there a high heat index or humidity? We're from the midwest USA, so we're pretty well prepared for anything.


July in Barcelona is sunny, hot with a high indez of humidity... 
In www.meteo.cat you can find info about the weather in Catalonia.

a10! :runaway:


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## builder1010 (Dec 21, 2005)

is Sagrada Familia still under construction?
how many years more? when did it start constructing?


----------



## Danzig (Nov 2, 2003)

"In 1882 on Saint Joseph day the bishop Mr. Urquinaona placed the foundation stone of the Temple Expiatori de la Sagrada Família."

http://www.sagradafamilia.org/eng/index.htm

the construction works may finish about 2020-2030


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Lovely city.

Please post more pics.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Goods pictures...


----------

